# Next Weeks Weather



## mcm8387 (Apr 14, 2015)

Just curious what everyone thinks about next weeks weather and how it might affect the season. The weather has been great but looks like it's gonna take a dip next week starting on Tuesday. The daytime temps are saying upper 50's with nights being around 40. I'm worried that it will stunt the growth of the morels. Any thoughts? Also I was curious about this site and where everyone's at. I've watched this forum for the last couple of years and there seems to be less chatter each year. Anyways. Thanks for any input and good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## twocoughs (Apr 23, 2013)

April 19th is the earliest I have found them in Jay Co. (Blacks and pecker heads). Once there up they will stay fresher longer with coolier weather, but I think it will be too cold for them to grow


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

The best year I ever had was when it was 50's and wet the whole month of May. This was northern In. I found the most and the biggest ones. One of them I layed diagonally in the bottom of a grocery bag and it was rubbing both ends. Must have been about 14". I love it when it stays cold and wet.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

Cold is far better than warm. Warm will speed growth but also speeds the season along. Imo a 6 week season is better than 3 weeks. Also a slow growing morel will almost always out grow a fast because its less likely to rot or burn.


----------

